# 4 NEW French Ring Clubs for ARF!



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

NEW Forming Clubs for ARF!

<o></o> We are pleased to announce the formation of 4 new French Ring Clubs for the American Ringsport Federation:<o></o>
Check out the American Ringsport Federation on Face Book

*East Coast Ringers <o></o>*
Covering Westchester and Coram Long Island, New York <o></o>
Contact Vinnie Demaio [email protected]<o></o>

*Freedom Ringers<o></o>*
Covering Greater Philadelphia, PA
Contact Danielle Kannan [email protected] or 610-812-2311<o></o>

*Greater Cincinnati Ring Club <o></o>*
Covering Greater Cincinnati, OH<o></o>
Contact Mike Kennedy [email protected]<o></o>

*Phoenix Rising Ringers<o></o>*
Covering Greater Phoenix, AZ<o></o>
Contact Justin Gannon [email protected]<o></o>


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Great news! Ring is really starting to grow, congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Big congrats Rick, your hard work continues to pay dividends. I was decoying a PSA event with Wade this weekend and we were talking about ARF and of course you  . I hope you are doing well and hope to run in to you again in the not too distant future. Catch you later.
Toran


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Toran Scott said:


> Big congrats Rick, your hard work continues to pay dividends. I was decoying a PSA event with Wade this weekend and we were talking about ARF and of course you  . I hope you are doing well and hope to run in to you again in the not too distant future. Catch you later.
> Toran


The best part is that each one of them has a decoy that will be attending the upcoming formation and then hopefully doing a selection later, but right now we are focusing on the training aspects for the club decoys.

We will be having a few more clubs up, hopefully by the end of the year, one definitely in Virginia, and it would be great to have one in Michigan, whenever you are ready!
I hope to see you soon!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

We were talking about it again tonight... my TD is open to the idea and there is another guy who wants to do it in the club but we are knee deep in ScH right now and want to finish what we have started (well at least to the 1's for the three young dogs we are training...). I still hope to get out to a formation if I can get Wade to put one on at his place. Ever since I got my tail kicked with the physical test portion at the seminar I have been getting back into shape. I feel as good as I have in the last 10 years, still would have some work to do for a formation but I'm getting there...
Catch you later. 
Toran


----------

